# Full Face Helmet... need to wear a scarf/sweatband under?



## rogue (Apr 5, 2004)

*
Now that i got a FFace, just thinking about something i was told yesterday about under helmet stuff due to sweat.

Told that a thin headscarf/sweatband will help stop from eyes.

I dont plan on using googles just yet , mainly sunglasses...

I ride in moderate / hot climate mainly 15 to 30 degrees C

So do u guys wear stuff under your full face helmets?

Thanks in advance*


----------



## mstaples (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm interested in the answer here too. I have not gotten a full face helmet yet, but plan to this summer. I am a competitive inline speed skater and spend a lot of time in my current helmet, drenched in sweat most of the time. I always wear something under my helmet. I use to wear a headband, but when I'm out on the road I wear a skull cap type of scarf because the sun comes in through the little slots in the helmet and burns little islands into my head. The worse things of all, though, is that at some point the inside of the helmet starts smelling really bad from the day-after-day sweat. And it's hard to wash the thing inside...much easier to just wash the scarf (which gets pretty smelling, pretty quickly). At first blush you might think that maybe you don't sweat all that much doing downhill (as opposed to pushing up XC trails), but with all that armour hanging off you, and your head stuffed into full-face box, I'll bet it gets pretty ripe in there.


----------



## ynotgobig (Jun 29, 2004)

i live in phoenix az and ride in 100+ F degree weather a lot. i never really thought of wearing a sweatband or anything underneath my helmet, but its not a bad idea. my thinking for riding here is always wear as little layers as possible. i sometimes get a lot of sweat on my forehead that sometime drips in my eyes but i just wipe it off and once i start goin downhill it dries and cools me down.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

I wear a dew rag under all my helmets. 
Keeps the sweat out of my eyes and the knots out of my hair.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I cut the sleaves off old t shirts and where those around my head. I usually use one per run. I would recommend goggles too. Goggles keep the sweat out of your eyes while sunglasses get sweat on the lenses destroying your vision. Then constant wiping of the lenses scratches your glasses. Glasses no good goggles best bet...get some goggles


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Under Armor makes a head/doorag type of thing for wearing under football helmets...


----------



## jrok (Jul 21, 2004)

I use the ander armour doorag and it works nicely.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

jrok said:


> I use the ander armour doorag and it works nicely.


Does it make you look like Ray Lewis?


----------



## jrok (Jul 21, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Does it make you look like Ray Lewis?


Ha! Fo Shizzo. I may have to pick up a nice fur to rock during my rides...good thinkin mang!


----------

